# FOB's at 50 Yrds. is 2" group good? :)



## kawi4 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had to stop grouping them in order to not wreck the fobs.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Pa. Patriot said:


> I did have a few wild fliers with the FOBS that I think were due to the slightly _different_ anchor (well, the feel anyway).


I think you should find that the more you shoot, the FOB will settle in to a kind of kisser button and make for a very consistent anchor. Hopefully the occasion "flier" will go away.

Just a friendly reminder about shooting groups with FOBs

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and for shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.

Regards,


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> I think you should find that the more you shoot, the FOB will settle in to a kind of kisser button and make for a very consistent anchor. Hopefully the occasion "flier" will go away.


The more I shoot them the less I mind them touching my chin. Different anchor is hard to get used to. I'm used to pulling in the nock tight.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

cant wait to get mine.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Is that the best you can do? I shot this group at 100 yards. :wink: Just kidding...good job.

Love the Pepto Bismol FOBs.....


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

Ouch! That's going to leave a mark 

Two to the chest and one to the head. Just like in tactics class  LOL Must have been in self defense.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

archery ham said:


> Is that the best you can do? I shot this group at 100 yards. :wink: Just kidding...good job.
> 
> Love the Pepto Bismol FOBs.....


Sometimes you just get lucky with a flyer!! :wink:

Now was the head-shot first or last? LOL!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

BeachBow said:


> Sometimes you just get lucky with a flyer!! :wink:
> 
> Now was the head-shot first or last? LOL!!


If any of you guys see a package of Zwickey's on the shelf (my favorite head),
read the stories in the package. 100% politically incorrect and great! A head shot is nothing compared to what they say. Mr. Zwickey is my hero!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

BeachBow said:


> Sometimes you just get lucky with a flyer!! :wink:
> 
> Now was the head-shot first or last? LOL!!



Actually.....this is what happens when I sneezed at full draw. :tongue:


----------

